# Duck Hunter's Prayer



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 28, 2009)

From the Rev. Larry Eckart, Pastor of Hope Lutheran Church in Linden, Michigan:


Introductory Thought:
We are gathered to ask safe passage for our fleet of boats. Some will ply unnamed and unknown waters. Others will ply the great waters of our sport: The Chesapeake, Barnegat Bay, Currituck Sound, Stuttgart, The St. Clair Flats, Saginaw Bay, and that most dangerous boating water in America namely the Great Lakes.

Some will ply Sandusky Bay, Horicon Marsh, The Mississippi, The Delta Marsh, the Prairie Pothole region, the great marshes of Utah and California, the estuaries of the Pacific Northwest. Great water or unnamed pothole, all deliver the potential for great joy and great danger. We will ask Almighty God to give us wisdom as captains to properly judge the natural elements, as well as our craft, so that we and our companions return safely to our families. 

Invocation:
In the name of God the Father, who created the waters and the birds we seek. In the name of God the Son, who redeemed the people who ply the waters and seek the birds. In the name of God the Holy Spirit, who fills and inspires all things with the awesome presence of the Almighty. Amen.

Scripture: Psalm 93:1,3,4
The Lord reigns, he is robed in majesty. The Lord is robed in majesty and is armed with strength? The seas have lifted up; the seas have lifted up their voice; the seas have lifted up their pounding waves. Mightier than the thunder of the great waters, mightier than the breakers of the sea, the Lord on high is mighty. (NIV)

Scripture: Psalm 107: 23-31
They that go down to the sea in ships, that do business in great waters; these see the works of the Lord and his wonders in the deep. For He commandeth and raiseth the stormy wind, which lifteth up the waves thereof; they mount up to heaven; they go down again to the depths, their soul is melted because of trouble. They reel to and fro, and stagger like a drunken man and are at their wits end. They then cry unto the Lord in their trouble and he bringeth them out of distresses. He maketh the storm a calm, so that the waves thereof are still. Then they are glad because they be quiet; so he bringeth them unto their desired haven. Oh that men would praise the Lord for his goodness and for his wonderful works to the children of men! (KJV)

A Time of Silence to Remember Those Gone Before Us
We remember those who mentored us, now gone to glory.
We remember those who died while hunting.
We remember the great storms we have known (e.g. Armistice Day, 
1940, November 10, 11 

The Blessing of the Fleet:

Let Us Pray.
Heavenly Father, thank you for this heritage: the waters I know and love, the sky at sunrise and sunset, the mystery of the weather, the incredible beauty of each bird I seek. Thank you for the boat(s) that I am privileged to own. Thank you for the job which allows me to provide for my family and my pursuit of waterfowl. In the mixture of weather, boats, and birds, there is for me, both keen excitement and the chemistry for grave danger. The very conditions that will make the best hunt, wind and cold and snow and water, could be the carriers of my death. And so I ask You to bless this boat (these boats) with safe passage upon the waters I will hunt. Bless this captain with wise decisions so that neither I or nor my companions fall into jeopardy. And in the day of trouble, when danger threatens, bring us safely home to harbor. I am a steward of all the resources around me, including my own life, and I thank You for them. In Thy name I pray. Amen.

We Speak the Lords Prayer
Our Father, who art in heaven, hallowed by Thy name. Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day, our daily bread. And forgive us out trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom and the power and the glory, forever and ever. Amen.

Closing:
May the blessing of God follow us all and give us a bountiful and safe season.

Amen!

Peace guys, safe boating and safe hunting!
Rev. Larry Eckart, Pastor
Hope Lutheran Church
Linden, Michigan
Mighty Layout Boys, Chaplain
www.mlb.com


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the Invocation!


----------



## aaber (Sep 28, 2009)

Amen brother!!!


----------



## Brushcreek (Sep 28, 2009)

Good post!


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## king killer delete (May 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 20, 2014)

killer do you have an archive of these old threads?


----------



## king killer delete (May 20, 2014)

*Nothing and I mean nothing ever goes away*

I got it all


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 11, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 13, 2015)

Good Post and Great prayer.


----------

